# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  إصدار خدامك يا حسين للرادود عبد الأمير البلادي ومساهماته

## حلــ شاعـرـــم

*حصريا على الحواريات
إصدار خدامك يا حسين للرادود عبد الأمير البلادي**إعداد اللجنة الإعلامية
تغطية: حبيب البدراني- أحمد الدفاري – محمود السعيد

خدامك يا حسين، إصدار حسيني مميز للرادود عبد الأمير البلادي، فيه 7 قصائد من أروع ما يطرحه البلادي، كلمةً، أداءً، أسلوباً وفكرة. خدامك يا حسين، إصدار يلامس الواقع، والتاريخ، والوجدان.
خدامك يا حسين، من إنتاج دار الوديعة، ويشارك فيه الشعراء غازي الحداد، عقيل ميرزا، جعفر المدحوب، كريم المقداد وملا عبد العظيم المرهون. تم تسجيله في استديو 5 level مع المهندس حسام يسري بدولة الكويت، وفي استديو الرجاء مع المهندس عبد الله مبارك في دولة الكويت.

خدامك يا حسين.. إصدار للرادود الحسيني الذي يقدم ويبرز الأشبال في إصداراته، وتشاركه في هذا الإصدار ابنته جنان. وهو إصدار يتبع روعة إصداراته السابقة. 
يتضمن إصدار (خدامك يا حسين) قصائدا عدة، وهي خدامك يا حسين للشاعر كريم المقداد، تجارة للشاعر كريم المقداد، العتاب للشاعر عقيل ميرزا، شيل سيفك للشاعر غازي الحداد، الحجاب للشاعر ملا عبد العظيم المرهون، يا وليدي للشاعر كريم المقداد، والأنصار للشاعر جعفر المدحوب.

**قصيدة خدامك يا حسين
للشاعر كريم المقداد
تتكلم هذه القصيدة عن خدمة الحسين في جانب الرواديد، وتستعرض الجهد والعمل والدور الذي يمارسه الرواديد وما يقدمون من عطاء وتحضير للموكب الحسيني، وتتميز هذه القصيدة خاصة بأسماء رواديد البحرين وتذكر أسماء بعضهم، وبما أن البحرين تزخر بهم والقصيدة توجز ذلك بذكر رموز الساحة البحرينية.
تم تصوير القصيدة فيديو كليب وسيتم عرضه خلال شهر محرم الحرام في القنوات الفضائية.

**قصيدة تجارة
للشاعر كريم المقداد
تستعرض القصيدة صفقة تبرم بين رجل من خدم الإمام مع الحسين (ع)، التجارة بدلا أن تكون بالمال والذهب، اختار الرجل تجارة الحسين، وأراد الرجل أن تكون هذه التجارة رابحة، حيث عاهد الحسين على أن مكسبه يكون يوم القيامة، وتتمركز تجارته في خدمة الإمام الحسين في الدنيا.

**قصيدة العتاب
للشاعر عقيل ميرزا
تتضمن القصيدة تصوير عتاب قاسي بين سكينة والعباس (ع) عن الماء وثم يتحول العتاب على رجوع العباس. فسكينة التي كانت تطلب الماء وتعاتب عمها لكي يحضر لها الماء، أصبحت لا تطالب إلا برجوع عمها ولا تريد الماء. 
هذه فكرة تطرح بطريقة جديدة وبفكرة جديدة.
*
*قصيدة شيل سيفك
للشاعر غازي الحداد*
*هذه القصيدة من التراث البحريني، وتتلخص فكرتها في مناداة زينب للشمر في عدم قتل الإمام الحسين. (شيل سيفك يا شمر لا تحز نحره)، الحوراء (ع) تطلب من الشمر عدم حز نحر أخيها، مشهد تنقله القصيدة لوجدان المستمعين، وهي من أروع الأطروحات الوجدانية.

**قصيدة الحجاب
للشاعر عبد العظيم المرهون – من شعراء القطيف
فكرة جديدة يتناولها الشاعر عن سكينة حينما أرادت دخول مجلس يزيد، فكانت تطلب من عمتها زينب عدم الدخول بدون حجاب طالبة منها أن تدعو أخيها السجاد (ع) أن يغطي رأسها بحجاب، وصار العتاب بين الثلاثة، بين السجاد وزينب وسكينة (ع). مشهد مؤلم ينقله الشاعر ليحاكي، وصورة مبكية يخطها الإصدار.
سيتم تصوير القصيدة فيديو كليب لعرضه خلال شهر محرم الحرام في القنوات الفضائية.
*
*قصيدة يا وليدي
للشاعر كريم المقداد*
*هذه القصيدة تحكي عن الرضيع، وعن مهده بعد إن اختلى من الرضيع. وتصف هذه القصيدة الإحساس بالألم والشعور بالحزن والفجيعة الذي عم بالخيام بعد ذبح الرضيع. فقد ذبح القوم رضيعا في مهده يتلظى بالعطش، فأي فجيعة تلك على رضيع مذبوح لا جرم ولا سبب؟!
تم تصوير القصيدة فيديو كليب وسيتم عرضه خلال شهر محرم الحرام في القنوات الفضائية.

**قصيدة الأنصار
للشاعر جعفر المدحوب
تتكلم قصيدة الأنصار عن إقدام الأنصار للحسين وتفانيهم في نصرة الحسين كزهير وبرير والحر وحبيب وغيرهم. وتستعرض الوفاء وحب أهل البيت والشجاعة والوقوف مع الحق، فكما أحقّ الأنصار حق الدين، فإن هذه القصيدة تحقّ الأنصار حقهم. 

قريبا.. سننشر وصلات مقاطع صوتية للإصدار والصور..

قريبا.. ننشر تغطية الحواريات لإصدار (فاجعة الزهراء) للرادود الحسيني عبد الأمير البلادي.



**في لقاء خاص مع نشرة (حواريات).. الرادود البلادي:
العلماء بعيدون عن مواكب العزاء وأتمنى أن يعيشون معنا فيه
قال الرادود الحسيني عبد الأمير البلادي أن الجمهور لا يهتم للشاعر وإنما للرادود، لأن الرادود هو من يبرز القصيدة، وأضاف البلادي في لقاء أجرته معه نشرة (حواريات) إلى أن هذه مشكلة يعاني منها المجتمع البحريني. مسترجعا إلى أن المجتمع البحريني في السابق كان يهتم لكلمات القصائد أما الآن فإنه يهتم للرادود حتى وان كانت قصائده ركيكة.

كرادود.. ما هو تقييمك لموكب العزاء الآن؟
يؤسفني أن نقيم الموكب بأنه في تراجع مستمر وأتمنى أن هذا التراجع ترى له محدودية، هو في استمرار للنزول للوراء، وهناك أسباب عدة. موكب البحرين في تراجع مستمر، والأسباب العدة مثل فقدان الروحانية وهو سبب رئيسي، وسببه قلة الثقافة وان الكثير من المعزين يجهلون الحسين.

ماذا يحتاج الموكب الآن؟
لإعادة النظر فيه وأن يقف الرواديد وأصحاب الشأن من رؤساء لجان ومن نخبة العلماء المهتمة بالموكب. أن تكون هناك جلسة ومحاسبة وتشكيل لجان تخدم وتنظر للموكب، هذا حل أتصوره. الجميع مسئول من رواديد وشعراء ومعزين وعلماء. أهل البلاد كانت تمتاز بالموكب، الآن تتراجع مواكب البلاد من ناحية الكلمة والطور والتفاعل. كان لنا طورا خاصا يميز المنطقة، الآن أوشك هذا الطور على الاندثار. امويلغة معروفة بالوقفات، والصداغة مميزة بالقصائد القوية الطويلة.
الوقفات اندثرت الآن في مواكبنا، دخل النمط الجديد على مواكبنا، وذلك حسب طلب الجمهور بالتجديد.

هل للخطيب الحسيني دور في نقص الثقافة الحسينية لدى المعزين؟
الخطيب له دور في نقص الثقافة الموكبية لدى الجمهور. الخطيب بعيد جدا جدا عن موكب العزاء. وإذا سمع بشيء لا يعجبه يبدأ بالانتقاد الواسع برغم انه لا يعلم بأمر الموكب. أتمنى أنهم يعيشون معنا في هذا الخط.
هناك أسباب لابتعاد العلماء عن الموكب، في السابق كانوا متواجدين. وأول ما تحول الموكب لمسيرة وتظاهرة ابتعد العلماء. فحقبة التسعينات أبعدت العلماء عن الموكب. السبب الثاني لابتعاد العلماء عن الموكب هي الكلمات السياسية والركية. الآن جرت العادة أن لا يحضر عالم الدين للموكب، والآن العلماء لا يناسبهم الطور الجدي (تعدد الألحان).

هل تشجع التشبيهات في الموكب؟
نعم أشجعها بقوة. هذا تمثيل يمثل الفاجعة وله أثيره في وجدان الجمهور.أأيد التشبيه الرمزي كدخول نعش للقاسم وعمل زفاف رمزي للقاسم..

وهل تشجع الهتافات الخارجة عن صلب الموكب؟
في أوقات نشجعها وفي أوقات لا.. الشعار لن يكون خارج عن خط الإمام الحسين لاسيما الشعار السياسي، فحركة الحسين حركة مطلبية أيضاً، والحسين عِبرة وعَبرة، لكن يجب أن يكون الشعار في وقته.

ما رأيك في زيادة أسعار الإصدارات؟ وهل الإصدارات أصبحت تجارة؟
لا أؤيد زيادة أسعار الإصدارات. الدينار جدا مناسب للمنتج والمستهلك؟ الإصدارات رسالة يتكسب بها الرادود. علماً بأن التكسب بالإصدارات قليل جدا.

ماذا ترى في التمييز بين الرواديد؟
ليس تمييز وإنما أذواق، وهذا طبيعي. لا أؤيد تسقيط الرواديد على حساب آخرين. ولكني أرى انه من الطبيعي أن تفضل رادودا أو انه يكون لك رادود مميز ومفضل.

ما هي رسالتك للمتفرجين؟
المتفرجين. هذا المتفرج قد يأخذ أجر أكثر من المعزي والمشارك. لأن المتفرج أحيانا يسمع ويتأمل للكلمات غر المعزي الذي يربش ويصارخ في الموكب ولا يدري بشيء عن الكلمات. أتمنى من المتفرجين أن يشاركوا في الموكب.. ولكني لا أقول بان المتفرجين كالسهام التي أصابت جسد الحسين كما يقوله بعض الرواديد. أعارض بشدة المأكولات والمشروبات التي تقدم للمعزين داخل الموكب، فهذا يفقد الموكب قدسيته.
نصيحة للأهالي التي يقدمون المأكولات والمشروبات في مواكب العزاء. نقول لهم أن يقدموا عطاءاتهم للمأتم وليس داخل الموكب وأجركم على الله مضاعف إن شاء الله. اخدموا الحسين ولكن لا تضروا بالموكب.

الجمهور هل وصل لحالة ثقافية في استقباله القصائد الموكبية؟
الجمهور لا يهتم للشاعر وإنما للرادود، لأن الرادود هو من يبرز القصيدة، وهذه مشكلة يعاني منها المجتمع البحريني الذي كان يهتم في السابق لكلمات القصائد أما الآن فإنه يهتم للرادود فقط حتى وان كانت كلمات قصائده ركيكة.

ما هي إصداراتك لهذا العام؟
لدي إصدارين، إصدار في محرم يحمل اسم (خدامك يا حسين) يتضمن 7 قصائد، وفيه قصيدة تتناول عطاء ومجهود الرواديد، بهدف إعلاء نفسية الرواديد في ظل موجة الانتقادات الموجهة لهم، فالرواديد لا ينامون الليل بسبب الكم الهائل من الانتقادات. هناك الكثير من مدح الخطباء وتناولهم بالإيجاب. لا ندعو لتقديس الرواديد وإنما لاحترام الرادود وتقدير المجهود الكبير الذي يقدمونه لخدمة الحسين. وتشاركني في هذا الإصدار ابنتي جنان، كان من المفترض أن يكون معي أحد الرواديد الأشبال، ولكنه اعتذر أثناء التسجيل.

كما لدي إصدار آخر في صفر يحمل اسم (فاجعة الزهراء) ويتضمن 5 قصائد من قصائد الموكب.
بعد عدة إصدارات قمت من خلالها بتسجيل القصائد التراثية للملا عطية وبن فايز وغيرهم، نرى أن إصدارك الأخير يخلو من أي قصيدة تراثية.
أحببنا أن ندخل بنفس جديد، برغم أن الإصدار الأخير يتضمن قصيدة للشاعر ملا عبد العظيم المرهون وهو من شعراء القطيف. 
الكثير من يطالب بإعادة تسجيل القصائد القديمة والكثير من يعارض، لأن البعض يطالب بالجديد. عندما تتجه للشعراء السابقون، الناس تقول أنك مفلس ليس لأنك تريد توثيق القصائد القديمة.
وطالما دخلت هذا المجال فأنت مطالب بإصدار عمل سواء كان حسيني، تربوي، أفراح، وأنت تحار. وعلينا مجاراة الزمن، ونحن نعد الإخوان الجمهور بتطعيم الإصدارات بقصائد تراثية وبقصائدنا التي ألقيناها في فترة التسعينات.

يذكر أن حواريات بلاد القديم تقوم بالتغطية الحصرية لإصدارات الرادود عبد الأمير البلادي. 

مساهمات الرادود عبد الأمير البلادي في الموسم الحسيني القادم :
ليلة 1: مأتم الخضر- بني جمرة
ليلة 2: مأتم الديه الكبير
ليلة 3: مأتم الخضر- بني جمرة
ليلة 4: العوامية - السعودية
ليلة 5: القطيف - السعودية
ليلة 6: البلاد القديم
ليلة 7: البلاد القديم
ليلة 8: باربار 
ليلة 9: مأتم بن سلوم
ليلة 10: النعيم مع الرادود علي حمادي
يوم 10: البلاد القديم
يوم 12: موكب البلاد القديم في عالي
ليلة 13: الخويلدية - القطيف
الأربعين: كربلاء المقدسة
وفاة النبي: كربلاء المقدسة
وفاة الإمام حسن العسكري: مـفــاجــأة*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

*مشكور اخوي ورحم الله والديك*
*طرح في غاية الروعة*
*بنتظار الجديد ومميز*

*تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## حلــ شاعـرـــم

*الناري*

*حلـــــ شــاعــرــــــم*

*يشكرك على المرور*

----------

